# Southwest Montana Campground Question



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

We are heading out to Southwest Montana on our vacation which will include some fly fishing and siteseeing. Has anyone been in that area or know of a nice campground ?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

When are you leaving? We're at the West Yellowstone KOA right now. I'm just waiting on some laundry to get done and I'm using their wireless connection to see what's going on. We'll be back home in a couple of days and I should be able to give you some good intel on campgrounds and fishing. We covered a lot of the area between Dillon, Bozeman and Yellowstone in the past week. We tried fishing on the Galatin, Madison and Beaverhead rivers. If you're not leaving in the next few days I'll be glad to pass on what info I have.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks MJ, it'll be a few months yet so any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We may also be looking for a nice spot to overnight somewhere between Missoula and Coeur d'Alene on our way home from the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. It would just be for the night, so are not looking for anything fancy, but would like a nice quiet setting.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

PDX and montanabound here's a couple of places to search. I didn't go in depth in searching, but they look like they may help a little. RV Idaho, Montana Camping.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Buddy!








That will be a help!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Ditto, thanks for the Montana link especially. Planning a Yellowstone/Glacier run hopefully next year but possibly in '08. Always appreciate info on camping sights









Alan


----------

